# Quickie Flush



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

I know that several of you have installed "quickie flushes on your rigs. I installed one as well a few weeks ago. My wife and I took a week trip to Lake Shasta CA which was my first chance to try it out. The 1st time I was impressed! It worked very well. When I tried it the second time we were at South Beach on the Oregon coast. I was NOT impressed at all! To digress, when I installed it and it came time to connect the water supply line my gut was telling me this was going to be a problem. You know the little nipple that you push the tubing over and cinch the clamp down over. I even warmed the tubing up so it would get a good bite on the nipple. Well it blew off, filled the belly pan (that plastic thing that Keystone tacks under you trailer) with water and tore it loose from the frame down one side. Sent a copious amount of water cascading through the camp site and left me having to explain that it really is fresh water and not ca ca. Today I went over to Camping World where I bought the thing to re-read the installation instructions just to see if I had missed something and mainly to see if they suggest using a pressure regulator with it (which would be totally counter-productive since it is a water blasting device). The instructions said nothing about pressure but low and behold when I turned the package over the spray nozzle did not have a nipple \ hose \ clamp style coupler. It had a standard garden hose coupler instead. I looked at every package on the shelf. They were all garden hose connections. Not a hose and nipple in the place. Looks to me like Camco (Camco.net) pulled them all and replaced them. So my question to you all is 1) Which kind of "quickie flush" do you have? and 2) if it is the style with a clamp has it blown off on you yet? Sorry about the long preamble but you have to have the context. FYI, I have sent an email to Camco and am awaiting their reply.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

On our Outback I installed the No-Fuss Flush, on the Raptor I don't know it came from the factory. I am going to install a Tornado on the Winnebago.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

installed the QF a couple years ago. pretty sure it had the garden hose type connection. works great!! no problems. sorry to hear of your misfortune.

scott


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Our Tornado is the nipple\hose\clamp style.

Water pressure is a big factor. If you do not have enough pressure (i.e. with a pressure regulator), nothing useful happens. If you have too much pressure the hose comes off, resulting in your experience with the flood.

We've learned over time to leave off the pressure regulator, increase the water pressure slowly and go by sound.

As to the garden hose style, I've seen a couple of recent installation pictures that appears to be this style. Maybe they've switched over.

Ed


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Our Tornado is the nipple\hose\clamp style.
> 
> Water pressure is a big factor. If you do not have enough pressure (i.e. with a pressure regulator), nothing useful happens. If you have too much pressure the hose comes off, resulting in your experience with the flood.
> 
> ...


So correct me if I'm wrong, you have had the clamp style pop off?


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

You can look at my installation on my Webshot page... My Webshots 
I took a couple of pics of the package. Got it from Camping World.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I also love the Tornado I have. I also listen for the sound of it working. Even more, if its quiet around you, I can tell when it starts going under water as the tank fills so I know when to drain again.

John


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Brad said:


> You can look at my installation on my Webshot page... My Webshots
> I took a couple of pics of the package. Got it from Camping World.


So yours has the garden hose type fitting. When did you buy it?


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

We just bought the QF from Campingworld (online), it came through with the brass hose fitting on each end, but the clear tubing is not clamped onto the hose fittings. Hearing about hoses coming off and looking at some of the other mods here, I decided to go with the "city water connection" through the skirt, use a braided 5/8" hose with barbed ends and hose clamps. And I'll be sure to start it up slow and then increase pressure slowly.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Zymurgist said:


> We just bought the QF from Campingworld (online), it came through with the brass hose fitting on each end, but the clear tubing is not clamped onto the hose fittings. Hearing about hoses coming off and looking at some of the other mods here, I decided to go with the "city water connection" through the skirt, use a braided 5/8" hose with barbed ends and hose clamps. And I'll be sure to start it up slow and then increase pressure slowly.


Here is what I plan on doing. Buy a QF with the garden hose style fitting. Go up to Home Depot and purchase a PVC hose bib adapter that will screw right into the QF and plumb the entire thing from QF to the supply connection in gule type pvc pipe. The only weak point will be the rubber gasket in the garden hose connection at the QF but it should seal ok and if down the road it leaks it won't blow off it will just drip.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Swany said:


> You can look at my installation on my Webshot page... My Webshots
> I took a couple of pics of the package. Got it from Camping World.


So yours has the garden hose type fitting. When did you buy it?
[/quote]

I bought it within the last month or so. Going to install a second one on the REAL black tank as soon as I can. Don't ask, it was Gilligan's fault. They mismarked my pull valves. Long story and a previous post.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Boy do we need a tank flush of some kind. After pumping out on Monday from our 5 night trip, the black tank sensor read FULL


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Brad said:


> Boy do we need a tank flush of some kind. After pumping out on Monday from our 5 night trip, the black tank sensor read FULL


In other countries they would take that home and put it on the vegetable garden don't ya know.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

I got the kind that Brad has. Garden Hose end fitting with the the hose crimped on..m-m-m-m just thought of how vulnerable that is. Any way, the only problem I had was the thing leaking from around the housing after I installed it and tightened the hose fitting. I did a leak test before re-installing the pan. Once the housing got tightened, all the leaks stopped. Then I caulked the heck out of everything!! I did all three tanks, 2 grey and the black. Figured since I was there...if I ever take the belly pan off again, maybe I'll add some clamps for insurance..
david


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Swany said:


> We just bought the QF from Campingworld (online), it came through with the brass hose fitting on each end, but the clear tubing is not clamped onto the hose fittings. Hearing about hoses coming off and looking at some of the other mods here, I decided to go with the "city water connection" through the skirt, use a braided 5/8" hose with barbed ends and hose clamps. And I'll be sure to start it up slow and then increase pressure slowly.


Here is what I plan on doing. Buy a QF with the garden hose style fitting. Go up to Home Depot and purchase a PVC hose bib adapter that will screw right into the QF and plumb the entire thing from QF to the supply connection in gule type pvc pipe. The only weak point will be the rubber gasket in the garden hose connection at the QF but it should seal ok and if down the road it leaks it won't blow off it will just drip.
[/quote]
I understand what you mean, but if you mount all of that semi rigid as the TT flexes it's way down the road wouldn't that create a problem? Potentially at least?


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Zymurgist said:


> We just bought the QF from Campingworld (online), it came through with the brass hose fitting on each end, but the clear tubing is not clamped onto the hose fittings. Hearing about hoses coming off and looking at some of the other mods here, I decided to go with the "city water connection" through the skirt, use a braided 5/8" hose with barbed ends and hose clamps. And I'll be sure to start it up slow and then increase pressure slowly.


Here is what I plan on doing. Buy a QF with the garden hose style fitting. Go up to Home Depot and purchase a PVC hose bib adapter that will screw right into the QF and plumb the entire thing from QF to the supply connection in gule type pvc pipe. The only weak point will be the rubber gasket in the garden hose connection at the QF but it should seal ok and if down the road it leaks it won't blow off it will just drip.
[/quote]
I understand what you mean, but if you mount all of that semi rigid as the TT flexes it's way down the road wouldn't that create a problem? Potentially at least?








[/quote]
good point, but I think that if I mount the PVC to the X-member that the tanks is mounted next and not to the frame rail it should be alright. Another thought is go to your local Hyd hose vendor and put a piece of good stout flex line in it.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

keeper18 said:


> Thye trick with the nipple and clamp set up is to retighten the clamp after the first few uses and occasionally thereafter. The plastic tube compresses over time, therefore decreasing the pressure applied by the clamp. I have a "No Muss Flush" on mine, and it regularly withstands 100+ psi of water pressure.


Im sure your right about that, but it is in a kind of ugly spot.


----------



## dominer (May 20, 2007)

keeper18 said:


> Thye trick with the nipple and clamp set up is to retighten the clamp after the first few uses and occasionally thereafter. The plastic tube compresses over time, therefore decreasing the pressure applied by the clamp. I have a "No Muss Flush" on mine, and it regularly withstands 100+ psi of water pressure.


Im sure your right about that, but it is in a kind of ugly spot.
[/quote]

When I installed mine, I cut an access hatch in the underbelly. It is secured with nylon tie straps when closed. All I have to do is cut a few straps, tighten the clamp and resecure the hatch with new tie straps.








[/quote]

Just purchased a 23RS would like to install such a device. My question is, how did you go about measuring to find out where to cut your "hatch" to install it??


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Dominer, if you are doing a Quickie Flush, look earlier in this post and you will see my step by step with Pics. I have a 23 RS. Just be careful, if Gilligan worked on your OB, he may have mismarked your Tanks. The 23 RS Black Tank is toward the front of the Trailer.







They mis marked mine.


----------



## dominer (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, neither of my tanks are marked, just know them by the Big handle being the black tank, and yes its to the front side


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The black tank is directly under the turlet


----------

